
Proposed emergency preparedness rules for SMRs blasted as a 'radical departure' - severine
https://www.utilitydive.com/news/nrc-commissioner-blasts-proposed-emergency-preparedness-rules-for-smrs-as-a/577827/
======
severine
In brief:

 _Nuclear facilities with small modular reactors (SMRs) and other new
technologies could take advantage of an alternative emergency preparedness
framework under a new Nuclear Regulatory Commission (NRC) proposal and
guidance._

 _Existing regulations developed for large light-water reactors require a
10-mile plume emergency planning zone (EPZ) and 50-mile ingestion EPZ to
prevent food and water contamination._

 _Alternative performance-based emergency preparedness plans could set smaller
EPZs for small modular reactors and other new technology such as non-light-
water reactors and certain non-power production or utilization facilities.
Critics, including some regulators, expressed concern about condensing the
zone and the danger that may pose._

